# KITA



## 1WAY (Sep 2, 2009)

I remember I read that article before I met Kita, I thought to myself, DAMN he looks like a mean mofo :biggrin: Luv ya UCE :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1WAY_@May 9 2011, 07:35 PM~20516763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS MAN IS ICONIC. HE IS A GREAT AND HUMBLE LEADER. MUCH LUV TO KITA


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@May 9 2011, 05:50 PM~20516899
> *THIS MAN IS ICONIC. HE IS A GREAT AND HUMBLE LEADER. MUCH LUV TO KITA
> *


YES HE IS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

Much luv to Kita :h5: TTT!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1WAY_@May 9 2011, 07:35 PM~20516763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


best guy in the lowriding community to this day................we need alot more people like him around....................luv ya big uce


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1WAY_@May 9 2011, 05:35 PM~20516763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

i got a chance to meet kita in INdy 2004 and i was amazed at how humble and big hearted this guy was. A TRUE ICON IN THE LOWRIDIND COMMUNITY


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 9 2011, 06:07 PM~20517065
> *best guy in the lowriding community to this day................we need alot more people like him around....................luv ya big uce
> *


Well said  

Luv you too Big USO and the wife sends her love too


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 9 2011, 06:11 PM~20517106
> *i got a chance to meet kita in INdy 2004 and i was amazed at how humble and big hearted this guy was. A TRUE ICON IN THE LOWRIDIND COMMUNITY
> 
> 
> ...


YES HE IS  AN A GOD FRIEND 2 HAVE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 9 2011, 07:11 PM~20517106
> *i got a chance to meet kita in INdy 2004 and i was amazed at how humble and big hearted this guy was. A TRUE ICON IN THE LOWRIDIND COMMUNITY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

the most motivational man in lowriding.  one luv kita. :biggrin:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

ALOT OF LOVE & RESPECT TO KITA FROM UCETAH

IT HAS BEEN A HONOR TO BE HIS FAMILY/FRIEND FOR THE LAST 14 YEARS


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Love you my Brotha


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*ALOFA TELE SOLE*


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> I remember I read that article before I met Kita, I thought to myself, DAMN he looks like a mean mofo :biggrin: Luv ya UCE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 9 2011, 06:24 PM~20517212
> *the most motivational man in lowriding.  one luv kita. :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Much respect....KITA... :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

FAMLY


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Ive had the honor of being a chapter president for last few years in one of the most amazing families in lowriding, started by the most amazing guy i know, ive learned alot from him and try hard to be more like him,

Much love kita!


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

Words cant describe this Great Man inspired me to be a strong person as well as a STRONG LEADER. Love You BIG USO


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: ttt for fam


----------



## CHUY VUITTON (Apr 16, 2011)

A TRUE LIVING LEGEND!


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thats my boy. Whats up kita.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1WAY_@May 9 2011, 05:35 PM~20516763
> *
> 
> 
> ...



The nicest and most humble guy in lowriding, Im proud to be his friend


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1WAY+May 9 2011, 05:35 PM~20516763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE LOVE LOVE YOUS...........


----------



## NIGEL310 (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1WAY_@May 9 2011, 05:35 PM~20516763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind84 (Feb 28, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 1WAY_@May 9 2011, 06:35 PM~20516763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt for my big brother lov u kita :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

4 sho... Kita is an inspirational leader and a true legend. I'm proud to call him a true friend.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@May 9 2011, 07:19 PM~20517683
> *Ive had the honor of being a chapter president for last few years in one of the most amazing families in lowriding, started by the most amazing guy i know,  ive learned alot from him and try hard to be more like him,
> 
> Much love kita!
> *


 :werd: :wave:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

To us Samoan and pacific islander people I'm not ashamed to say it goes deeper.
We are a minority in a game of minorities. He put our people on the map...believe me within the Samoan community worldwide his name and our car club ring out as loud as other famous Samoans such as Troy polamalu, Dwayne the rock Johnson or the many NFL players or wrestlers. This is beyond the game. I'm proud to be kita's family and in this car club and I try to spread our fa'a Samoan ways in my region of Vancouver bc Canada.
One love to all you people giving kita praise because he truly deserves it. His positivity and humble nature will be his legacy
Much love to you Kita for bringing it all together USO


----------



## 94uce93 (May 16, 2007)

THE MAN IS NOT MEAN AT ALL BUT THE BEST MAN TO KNOW MUCH LOVE BIG USO  :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 9 2011, 08:47 PM~20518647
> *To us Samoan and pacific islander people I'm not ashamed to say it goes deeper.
> We are a minority in a game of minorities. He put our people on the map...believe me within the Samoan community worldwide his name and our car club ring out as loud as other famous Samoans such as Troy polamalu, Dwayne the rock Johnson or the many NFL players or wrestlers. This is beyond the game. I'm proud to be kita's family and in this car club and I try to spread our fa'a Samoan ways in my region of Vancouver bc Canada.
> One love to all you people giving kita praise because he truly deserves it. His positivity and humble nature will be his legacy
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

MUCH LOVE for the USO !! Always in great spirits and very TRUE to his word


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

ONE LOVE TO KITA FOR ACCEPTING ME INTO THE FAM. LOVE YOU BIG USO.


----------



## 60 impala (Mar 4, 2011)

MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO KITA AND ALL THA USO'S!!!


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

SEE U IN JUNE BIG DOG


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Much love to kita. Ive met him a fewtimes amd he is a very humble person. Yes we do need more people like I him, not only in the lowrider community, but, all.over the world. Mahalo and aloha big uce.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Hell of a nice guy. I don't think theres a lot of people thats going to say anything negative about him. Lowriding could use more people like him.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Definitely one of the nicest people I have ever met before. I think I first met Kita in San Diego and then again in Frisco, Fontana, Phoenix, etc, etc, etc. Always had something great to say with a smile on his face.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@May 9 2011, 06:50 PM~20516899
> *THIS MAN IS ICONIC. HE IS A GREAT AND HUMBLE LEADER. MUCH LUV TO KITA
> *


x2


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

THE MAN IS A TRULY HUMBLE MAN GREAT PERSON TO MEET IN THE GAME MUCH RESPECT KITA AND LOVE FROM STREETSTYLE FAMILY


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@May 9 2011, 05:50 PM~20516899
> *THIS MAN IS ICONIC. HE IS A GREAT AND HUMBLE LEADER. MUCH LUV TO KITA
> *


  x2


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

I've known Kita for well over a decade now... used to live real close to him up in the East Bay Area back then. He was always real cool and humble. Treated me like family. I'll be lucky if I see him once a year, maybe catching him at a car show for a minute.  Miss ya man...


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

here are a few pics that are near and dear to me and my family, love ya Kita


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1WAY_@May 9 2011, 05:35 PM~20516763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG USO RIGHT HERE


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## lowrydajohn (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 9 2011, 09:05 PM~20518860
> *MUCH LOVE for the USO !! Always in great spirits and very TRUE to his word
> *


x808


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

BACK TO THE TOP FOR MY LEADER


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@May 9 2011, 05:50 PM~20516899
> *THIS MAN IS ICONIC. HE IS A GREAT AND HUMBLE LEADER. MUCH LUV TO KITA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Soy sauce chicken!!!!


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

TTT for the big UCE!! :biggrin:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ChanceCustoms (Aug 27, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

big kita is tha man!! he represants hard lowriding and family :biggrin:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

The man that has made an impression in my families life! Will always have a place in my heart, much love!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Big time Love for Kita, always happy, always smiling and laughing. Prolly THE REALIST person in all of Lowriding.


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEE LAST LAUGH_@Jun 15 2009, 03:48 PM~14197350
> *
> 
> 
> ...



1 stand up brother


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

MY *****!








:nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

One humble and down to earth mofo. Every once in a while, you run into somebody put on this earth that touches you (and not in a bad way :biggrin: ) Kita is one of those few.


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT with palm trees in my rear view mirror!


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

TTT 4 BIG USO :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

I met Kita about 17 18 years ago in Carson where he use to live .....rite away he took me into his house and fed me ....in those early years USO use to run the hopping and car dancing at just about every show the club would have a dancer in the pit .....how about his 78 ,79 purple caddi....Ill never forget his cuzzin Daniels Red lincoln pulling into the 93,94 super show on the bumper man those were good times ....I havent seen Kita in a couple years but every time we get together its atleast an hour long conversation...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THE FIRST DAY WE MET IN SAC-TOWN
THEN I MET THE FAM & IT WAS OVER!
ONE LUV BIG USO. A.K.A. (BLACK TOE)








TELL MA I SAID HI..
SEE YA GUYS SOON!

:wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt for Kita


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 06:20 PM~20517178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Great man. I always listen to everything he has told me.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

i wanted to say thank you to all my lowriding familys for all your kind words this is a perfect exsample of hard work and deciation to earn your respect in this tradition that he all enjoy thank for the love and respect all these years. all you folks are the one's that made me who i am onelove fam and may god all of you and your familys.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

I never got my pic with the man like most, but everytime I met him, he was a stand up, Down to earth guy, 

He helped me pick up peaces of one of my mebmers display, after a gang member used them as a weapon in a fight. portland 07.

Much respect Kita


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 11 2011, 04:59 PM~20532260
> *i wanted to say thank you to all my lowriding familys for all your kind words this is a perfect exsample of hard work and deciation to earn your respect in this tradition that he all enjoy thank for the love and respect all these years. all you folks are the one's that made me who i am onelove fam and may god all of you and your familys.
> *


 :biggrin:   uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :yes: :420: :h5:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 11 2011, 04:59 PM~20532260
> *i wanted to say thank you to all my lowriding familys for all your kind words this is a perfect exsample of hard work and deciation to earn your respect in this tradition that he all enjoy thank for the love and respect all these years. all you folks are the one's that made me who i am onelove fam and may god all of you and your familys.
> *


 :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 11 2011, 05:55 PM~20532238
> *Great man. I always listen to everything he has told me.
> *


Never actually met him,but seen him every time I been to the supershow,and what amazed me was the crowds that gathered when he arrived,no matter what color,club affiliation,or background.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 11 2011, 05:37 PM~20532483
> *Never actually met him,but seen him every time I been to the supershow,and what amazed me was the crowds that gathered when he arrived,no matter what color,club affiliation,or background.
> *


so true we have all kinds of legends in lowriding. we have legendary builders, painters, hoppers, shops and etc. but what makes KITA special is his character. i think Kita has created a category of his own. i cant think of anyone else who has gained the love,respect, and legendary status like kita for being a all around leader and having a big heart and love for ALL LOWRIDERS.im glad i got to meet you, im also glad i got me a pic with the man :biggrin: you are truley something special big uce


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Much love and respect for Kita....chopped w him on a couple occasions and he treated me like fam every time. Even remembers me out 100's of hands he shakes on any given day. Which just goes to show even more that he bonds w all the people that respect and appreciate him.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Respect to a true OG lowrider..never meet the guy , but I can tell from all the love on these pages he means alot to alot of people.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i first met kita in 06 at portland,it was my first lrm show n i got to meet him and toro at that show,had been in a car wreck a few months prior and felt honored to get to make it to the show even more honored to meet the founder of uce when i got there. i think toro might still have the pic from the uce book of me n kita


----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow....how do you follow all those wonderful encounters that everyone has had with this man? I first met Kita about four years ago at the LRM show in Phoenix. I was rolling with another club back then and i was introduced to this man. I was new to the lowriding scene and I knew nothing about who this man was. It was kinda weird to see how everyone reacted when they were greeted by him, like if he was a legend of some sort. I heard stories about how humble he was and how he would give the shirt off his back to help someone out no matter what their race, color or whatever. After meeting him, I was totally impressed by the wisdom and life lessons that this man had to offer. Six months later I become a member of the USO Family and I was floored when we remembered my name. I was like....oh shit!!!! This guy meets hundreds of cats at every show and he remembered my name. Now everytime he sees me he says.."There's my USO Big D from Texas". Kita thank you for being who you are and thank you for being a wonderful leader. This man has his place reserved in Heaven without a doubt.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@May 11 2011, 07:43 PM~20533532
> *Wow....how do you follow all those wonderful encounters that everyone has had with this man?  I first met Kita about four years ago at the LRM show in Phoenix.  I was rolling with another club back then and i was introduced to this man.  I was new to the lowriding scene and I knew nothing about who this man was.  It was kinda weird to see how everyone reacted when they were greeted by him, like if he was a legend of some sort.  I heard stories about how humble he was and how he would give the shirt off his back to help someone out no matter what their race, color or whatever.  After meeting him, I was totally impressed by the wisdom and life lessons that this man had to offer.  Six months later I become a member of the USO Family and I was floored when we remembered my name. I was like....oh shit!!!! This guy meets hundreds of cats at every show and he remembered my name.  Now everytime he sees me he says.."There's my USO Big D from Texas".  Kita thank you for being who you are and thank you for being a wonderful leader.  This man has his place reserved in Heaven without a doubt.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 11 2011, 03:59 PM~20532260
> *i wanted to say thank you to all my lowriding familys for all your kind words this is a perfect exsample of hard work and deciation to earn your respect in this tradition that he all enjoy thank for the love and respect all these years. all you folks are the one's that made me who i am onelove fam and may god all of you and your familys.
> *



RIGHT BACK ON TOP FOR MY OTHER MOTHER AND FATHER


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

I met KITA about 6 years ago and a lot. Of words about this brother theres a lot of thanks to him every time we came to visit to sacramento he would open his doors to us and there was nothing we could need cause if there was he will get it for us. I remember the first time team allstars DnJ hydraulics went to sac town to the SOCIOS show with the UCE cutty that belonged to my boy jason and the caprice from SICKSIDE orange county they had a bbq and his wife n kids cooked some great food we had a full table llike a buffet. Thanks KITA for the love we get from you much love to the whole USO family.


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@May 10 2011, 12:14 PM~20522937
> *BACK TO THE TOP FOR MY LEADER
> *


I remember Kita n the USO crew walking around the cow palace show some time around 1996. DEEP az F#@k.....Good people.... :thumbsup:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@May 11 2011, 11:24 PM~20535299
> *I remember Kita n the USO crew walking around the cow palace show some time around 1996. DEEP az F#@k.....Good people.... :thumbsup:
> *


yes it was a crazy day ..... good times good times :yes: :yes:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 11 2011, 06:59 PM~20532260
> *i wanted to say thank you to all my lowriding familys for all your kind words this is a perfect exsample of hard work and deciation to earn your respect in this tradition that he all enjoy thank for the love and respect all these years. all you folks are the one's that made me who i am onelove fam and may god all of you and your familys.
> *


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@May 12 2011, 01:24 AM~20535299
> *I remember Kita n the USO crew walking around the cow palace show some time around 1996. DEEP az F#@k.....Good people.... :thumbsup:
> *


The Mobb Walk


----------



## Dirty Pirate (Mar 16, 2008)

My first Kita memory was in Long Beach at the Majestics new years show, I took a ride with my big brother to hang out with him and go meet the members of the car club he was trying to join. I was over the idea of being in car clubs due to all the b.s. associated with them, but just wanted to cruise with my bro. After a very short time at the show I was introduced to Kita and many other UCE members. I was blown away by the amount of love and respect given to my wife and I during that show, needless to say on the ride home I made a decision and am very proud to be a member of the USO family now for 3 years and for life! Thank you Kita for all that you have given us!!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

KITA..... IMA' KEEP IT SHORT,  _*1 LUV USO*_ cant wait till u come Home. :biggrin: We gonna put them 13's on the pavement!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

KITA! You know how it gets done homie! 1 LUV Man! USO you KNOWWW!!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

I've had the pleasure of meeting Kita a few years back during a shoot for a magazine. He not only welcomed me in his home, but welcomed me into his family. he has always said i had a place to stay when ever im in town. he is the nicest man i know real talk. every since that day ive considered him to be a true friend. i got a lot of love for that man and his family.


----------



## Olds_Killer (May 16, 2010)

Much LUV to Kita


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

ya sabes Carnal!!  :yes: :h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> [/quotewad up fam]


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> > [/quotewad up fam]
> 
> 
> 
> One of my personal fav photos....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

one good man, ... WE SHOULD ALL LEAD BY EXAMPLE!!!!!!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

JUST PASSING THROUGH.....WHAT UP BIG KITA... :wave:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

THAT MAN, IS ALL HEART! NOTHIN BUT LOVE FOR YOU KITA!!! YOUR BROTHER JOSE BARBA :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 11 2011, 04:59 PM~20532260
> *i wanted to say thank you to all my lowriding familys for all your kind words this is a perfect exsample of hard work and deciation to earn your respect in this tradition that he all enjoy thank for the love and respect all these years. all you folks are the one's that made me who i am onelove fam and may god all of you and your familys.
> *


  much love and respect big dog..


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

my Uce


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

It´s always been an honour meeting you Kita.  

Much love from across the world.

/Oscar.


----------



## Locutt78 (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@May 10 2011, 08:52 AM~20521212
> *THE MAN IS A TRULY HUMBLE MAN GREAT PERSON TO MEET IN THE GAME MUCH RESPECT KITA AND LOVE FROM STREETSTYLE FAMILY
> *


x309 big upps to Kita :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

UCE having a good old time, anymore pics from this event?



> _Originally posted by trulow_@May 16 2011, 07:18 AM~20561662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

i was blessed to meet Kita at a young age. ill never forget that day as long as im alive. My first encounter with him was over the telephone. i was in high school buliding my first car and reading layitlow everyday. i had read a topic that said he was sick and needed prayer. i had never met him before, i only read storys and heard about him, but still i immediately wrote him a letter and wished him well. i told him what an insiration he was to my life as a young man. and how he had to get better so we could meet one day. time went by and an Kita got better, and months later i gotta phone call. i saw and unfamilar area code on my phone and unique vocie on the other line. i said _Who is this ???_ and with a loving tone he said _KITA_.......... i lost my breath and couldnt speak for a few seconds. he recongnized i was a little nervous and told me _calm down uso im a person just like you_ then we talked on the phone like brothers for close to an hour. later that year i met KITA in person for the first time, i didnt even have to introduce myself he saw me and in a heartbeat he reached out to hug me. i swear to everything i love, all these years later you still havent let me go. everytime i needed something you were always there for me. also just a phone call away. everytime we met we talk like we see each other all the time. thank you for eveything you've done and and every wise world you've spoken to me. thank you. and you'll never know how much i love you and appreciate you uso.


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

this was the ten year Uso event


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Had to post the bigg Uce smile Go Uce


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Dam Big UCE slimmed down!!! Lookin good!  



> _Originally posted by trulow_@May 17 2011, 10:54 AM~20570701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

KITA is a very humble person.I am not even sure if that word really says it but any how.We all have our stories and I just wanna say its a honor to have met him and allways Love and Respect BRADA BLESSINGS


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Man I guess im going to have to share my story I couldint resist! It was the year 1999 when I first met Kita in Miami for a Miami Lowrider show. Heard alot about him & USO from people and doing research. Coming from the EAST you tend to have time and sit around read mags and archiving every now and then. At that time I was living in NYC so it was like a dream to meet Kita & USO.

Spent 4 days in Miami went to an USO meeting with the whole crew and hung with some incredible people. Kita has always been a positive influence in the Lowrider community. Always looked up to him as a person who always trys to set a good example on the people that he meets. 

BIG UCE ill be heading West soon, and we will connect homie thats REAL!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

You Knooooow!!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

LEGENDARY!!!  




> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@May 17 2011, 01:12 PM~20571475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@May 17 2011, 07:48 AM~20569682
> *i was blessed to meet Kita at a young age. ill never forget that day as long as im alive. My first encounter with him was over the telephone. i was in high school buliding my first car and reading layitlow everyday. i had read a topic that said he was sick and needed prayer. i had never met him before, i only read storys and heard about him, but still i immediately wrote him a letter and wished him well. i told him what an insiration he was to my life as a young man. and how he had to get better so we could meet one day. time went by and an Kita got better, and months later i gotta phone call. i saw and unfamilar area code on my phone and unique vocie on the other line. i said Who is this ??? and with a loving tone he said KITA.......... i lost my breath and couldnt speak for a few seconds. he recongnized i was a little nervous and told me calm down uso im a person just like you then we talked on the phone like brothers for close to an hour. later that year i met KITA in person for the first time, i didnt even have to introduce myself he saw me and in a heartbeat he reached out to hug me. i swear to everything i love, all these years later you still havent let me go. everytime i needed something you were always there for me. also just a phone call away. everytime we met we talk like we see each other all the time. thank you for eveything you've done and and every wise world you've spoken to me. thank you. and you'll never know how much i love you and appreciate you uso.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@May 17 2011, 01:12 PM~20571475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

My First time to ever meet Kita was @ The Odessa Super Show years ago.We Met @ Big Ed's Shop we were having a Pre-Party and The Big USO himself showed up to kick it with us along with some other Riders who were there. then later on he sat down and ate some menudo with us . and we got to talking about The Lifestyle.and After it was said and done i got invited to come to his house in Sacras.for some Samoan Bbq.I have yet to take him up on that offer but he has met mi wife and daughter and showed us all nothing but Love & Respect.he is TRULY an Inspirational Person in the Low Rider Lifestyle.Much Respect My USO Brother.


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

The man, the myth, the legend. the only man i know that has the powers to bring people from all walks of life together. One characteristic he has that i respect is, it doesn't matter if you have a million dollars in your back pocket or one hot dollar, he will treat you the same. Not too many people like that around.


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

KITA IS THE GREATEST AND THE MOST HUMBLE MAN I HAVE EVER MET. WHEN I AS A FEMALE STARTED MY OWN CAR CLUB. I GOT ALOT OF ADVISE FROM KITA ABOUT HOW TO STAY STRONG IN THIS MANS WORLD OF LOWRIDING AND I HAVE! AND I WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU KITA FOR THAT. YOU TOLD ME TO WATCH OUT FOR THE HATERS THAT WILL HATE ON ME CAUSE IM A FEMALE. :biggrin: AND I JUST WANT TO THANK YOU FOR CARING AND SHARING  LOVE YA BRO


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL FOR THE KIND WORDS IM SURE MY USO LOVES THEM TOO. WE LOVE YOU USO ..... :bowrofl: LIKE KITA WOULD SAY " AWWW QUIT IT "


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

All I can say about Kita is that he is a real good person at heart. I've known Kita for a while now and if you ever get a chance to meet Kita in person you will be meeting one of the most respected persons in low riding today. Take care Carnal and May God Bless you each and everyday and just keep doing what your doing cause it works. With much L&R for you Kita and USO CC!!!!! 
 :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :h5:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 11 2011, 07:56 AM~20528556
> *I met Kita about 17 18 years ago in Carson where he use to live .....rite away he took me into his house and fed me ....in those early years USO use to run the hopping and car dancing at just about every show the club would have a dancer in the pit .....how about his 78 ,79 purple caddi....Ill never forget his cuzzin  Daniels Red lincoln pulling into the 93,94 super show on the bumper man those were good times ....I havent seen Kita in a couple years but every time we get together its atleast an hour long conversation...
> *


Cliff with the black/silver Lac and Will with the Red Lac used to run it.


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER+May 10 2011, 08:52 AM~20521212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave: much love KITA...........


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

The best representation of what Lowrider Lifestyle should be! :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 20 2011, 05:17 AM~20591772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 20 2011, 05:17 AM~20591772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*MUCH PROPS TO THE HOMIE KITA A TRUE LEADER....* :thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

HANA HOA! :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 11 2011, 06:56 AM~20528556
> *I met Kita about 17 18 years ago in Carson where he use to live .....rite away he took me into his house and fed me ....in those early years USO use to run the hopping and car dancing at just about every show the club would have a dancer in the pit .....how about his 78 ,79 purple caddi....Ill never forget his cuzzin  Daniels Red lincoln pulling into the 93,94 super show on the bumper man those were good times ....I havent seen Kita in a couple years but every time we get together its atleast an hour long conversation...
> *


x2 i met kita through a good friend (TOM) who was in the club when they started back in the day and was always good to me when i would go by his house.. and danny was the one of the main reasons i wanted a lincoln from the doc paint job... they did have hoppers from will caddy and the dancers like pauls blue regal and richards burgandy regal.. always doing a good show... .. much luve and respect KITA!!


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

TTT for KITA!!


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 19 2011, 10:59 PM~20591025
> *Cliff with the black/silver Lac and Will with the Red Lac used to run it.
> *


I still remeber Cliffs caddy hitting 38" at sacremento and I thought it was the hottest shit I ever seen baller shit back then chrome under carrige and on the bumper we were still dancing blazers at that time...  man time has flown bye....Remember the young hog video of will caddy hitting the trees on the third lick....


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 23 2011, 11:47 PM~20616271
> *x2 i met kita through a good friend (TOM) who was in the club when they started back in the day and was always good to me when i would go by his house.. and danny was the one of the main reasons i wanted a lincoln from the doc paint job... they did have hoppers from will caddy and the dancers like pauls blue regal and richards burgandy regal.. always doing a good show... ..  much luve and respect  KITA!!
> 
> 
> *


What about Rays blue regal with tire kit bunny hopping at the kick off show....pretty cool stuff back then...


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

I definitely have to add to this topic! I only get to see this Inspirational Leader about once a year at the supershow in Vegas. But every time I do, its like no time has gone by!!! A big hug n a Kita kiss! Mad LOVE & RESPECT for you CARNAL!!!!


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

TTT :worship:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Met Kita in 1993, then lost contact till 2000. One of the COOOLEST guys you will ever meet, and completely dedicated to USO and the USO family. He is a LEGEND that LEGENDS should take example of


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@May 9 2011, 04:50 PM~20516899
> *THIS MAN IS ICONIC. HE IS A GREAT AND HUMBLE LEADER. MUCH LUV TO KITA
> *


x2 always setting examples=True Legend


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 27 2011, 10:03 AM~20640524
> *What about Rays blue regal with tire kit bunny hopping at the kick off show....pretty cool stuff back then...
> *


damm my bad it was rays car .. paul was his bro.. yeah it was coo ..good ol dayz...

i member seeing cliff car when danny had it at his shop harbor area hydros ..shit waas getting up... that whole area of shops was coo u had shorty and his bro from showtime and ythe builders of vision quest ,,a few doors down ,,


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

CALI_LAC said:


>


 LIKE I SAID. 
THIS ONES BETTER


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

*met him at the cowl expo in frisco cool dude*








[/QUOTE]


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

*met him at the cowl expo car show in frisco cool dude*








[/QUOTE]


----------



## CADILLAC-RUB-SJ (Sep 24, 2008)

I met the homie Big Kita through the homie Vic back when I was 19, cool and humble...


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

KITA THANKS 4 ALL THE SUPPORT :thumbsup: ONE DAY IT WILL HAPPEN hno: (THANKS AGAIN )
IT WAS GOOD SEEING U ON SAT.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

KITA THANKS 4 ALL THE SUPPORT :thumbsup: ONE DAY IT WILL HAPPEN hno: (THANKS AGAIN )
IT WAS GOOD SEEING U ON SAT.


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

WHATS CRACKN KITA ONE LOVE BIG HOMIE !


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SupremeAir said:


> I met Kita about 17 18 years ago in Carson where he use to live .....rite away he took me into his house and fed me ....in those early years USO use to run the hopping and car dancing at just about every show the club would have a dancer in the pit .....how about his 78 ,79 purple caddi....Ill never forget his cuzzin Daniels Red lincoln pulling into the 93,94 super show on the bumper man those were good times ....I havent seen Kita in a couple years but every time we get together its atleast an hour long conversation...




yea those were the days.... I rolled with Daniel in his Lincoln to that supershow......backbumper.... bumpin Boo-Ya....


----------



## BIGG-USO (Jan 8, 2007)

PAVED THE WAY FOR US SAMOANS TO LOVE SOMETHING OTHER THEN THE STREET MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT UNC YOU DESERVE IT (ALOFA A TE OE MA LE AIGA ATOA FA SOI FUA


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

exotic rider said:


> LIKE I SAID.
> THIS ONES BETTER


LOL LIKE I SAID DATS WSUP CARL


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

CADILLAC-RUB-SJ said:


> I met the homie Big Kita through the homie Vic back when I was 19, cool and humble...


WSUP RUB! 
HOW OLD ARE YOU NOW?
ITS YOUR HOMIE EURO CLIP VIC.
I MOVED TO SALT LAKE CITY UTAH.
DAMN DID YOU SEE WHAT NATE DID TO ARE OLD LAC?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

THIS MAN IS MY HERO!! I GOT MAD LOVE FOR KITA..LOVE YOU BROTHA!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC-RUB-SJ (Sep 24, 2008)

CALI_LAC said:


> WSUP RUB!
> HOW OLD ARE YOU NOW?
> ITS YOUR HOMIE EURO CLIP VIC.
> I MOVED TO SALT LAKE CITY UTAH.
> DAMN DID YOU SEE WHAT NATE DID TO ARE OLD LAC?


I always wondered what happened to it, do you have any pictures you can PM or post? I'm sure your stocking up on then Utah lacs right lol ?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*KITA...WHO!!*
*:thumbsup:*
*1 LUV *
*HERMANO!!*


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

I MET KITA A COUPLE YEARS BACK. ITS FUNNY HE DOESNT KNOW MY NAME BUT ALL THE TIME HE SEE ME HE GIVES ME A HUNG AND SAYS WHATS UP. REAL SOLID GUY. NOT TO MANY AROUND THESE DAY.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

TTT For a TRUE RIDER !!


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

*BIG KITA IZ A ZCARY LOOKIN GUY BUT IZ A VERY ZOLID MAN MUCH LOVE UCE.. I MET HIM WENM I WAZ PROZPECTIN WIT DA UCE ZTOCKTON CHAPTER @ A LOCAL CAR ZHOW HERE IN FREZNO,CA










HERE HE IZ WIT MY ZON ZUM YEARZ AGO...*


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

hey kita thanks for the suport today at our picnic!!!
muchas gracias my uso de otra mama!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

_T T T ! . . For my Teacher, my Brother, my Friend ._


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i dont think that i have ever met a more Real, and Humble person than Kita in lowriding period. One Luv big USO!!!!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT FOR THE BIG USO!! 
See you really soon carnal!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I don't think I have ever seen a topic on Layitlow with so much positivity. Good shit.


Never met the man, but TTT for Kita 


Good topic.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Aloha and Talofa big Uce see u in Vegas.


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

:thumbsup::wave::wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

man i miss when he used to live here in hayward... like everyone says, a true humble legend!

hope the wife and kids are well, miss you uce


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

payfred said:


> Love you my Brotha


 That's when I met him. He is a presenceTo be around. Very cool kat!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

EVERBODY WE NEED TO HELP,VERY SAD LETS DO ARE PART,SOMETHING IS BETTER THAN NOTHING http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/help-kita-lealao-in-his-road-to-recovery/72997


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks for posting that crawling, want that link to get out everywhere


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YES SIR I BEEN TRYING TO POST IT EVERY WHERE TO SPREAD THE WORD,WE GOT TO SHOW SUPPORT ITS JUST THE RIGHT THING TO DO!!!!!


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Reposted on fb...and donated..hope his family gets all the $ he needs


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IF EVERBODY DONATES IM SO SURE THEY WILL GET THAT AMOUNT THEY NEED,


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

I never met him, but I find it hard to not help a man that meant so much to so many lowriders. I used your link to help out. Good luck.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THANKS I TALKED TO HIM A FEW TIMES REAL GOOD PEOPLE CANT STRESS THAT ENUFF,JUST HATE FOR HIM TO GO THREW THIS AND HIS FAMILY,I CAN ONLY IMAGINE


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Donate dont talk about it be about it there is over 100,000 layit low members $1.00 each would double whats needed


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS WHAY IM SAYING!!!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

THANK YOU FOR SHARING PARE!


64 CRAWLING said:


> EVERBODY WE NEED TO HELP,VERY SAD LETS DO ARE PART,SOMETHING IS BETTER THAN NOTHING http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/help-kita-lealao-in-his-road-to-recovery/72997


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Sad bro prayers and donations go out to his family!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

alreadydonated.com


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Donated!! Got major Luv for Kita!! One of the nicest most real dude out in the game!! He represents everything positive in our Lowriding Culture.


----------



## Gangsta lean (Jul 18, 2013)

I met him before at a show. Awesome guy!


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

Caballo said:


> I never met him, but I find it hard to not help a man that meant so much to so many lowriders. I used your link to help out. Good luck.


 x2:thumbsup: a legend


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Donate dont talk about it be about it there is over 100,000 layit low members $1.00 each would double whats needed


 :h5: x50 I just donated $ and they have $4200.00 166 days left.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ima see what I can do to help the homie out. :angel:


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

bump for big uce


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT here is the link to donate!! http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fun...recovery/72997


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> EVERBODY WE NEED TO HELP,VERY SAD LETS DO ARE PART,SOMETHING IS BETTER THAN NOTHING http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/help-kita-lealao-in-his-road-to-recovery/72997


THANK YOU FOR POSTING BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

WE CAN DO IT , WE CAN COME TOGETHER AS A LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND HELP OUT A RIDER IN NEED THANKS AGAIN IN ADVANCE ONE LOVE


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

MY GOD BE WITH HIM AND THE FAMILY IN THESE HARD TIMES HE WILL BE IN MY PRAYERS I WILL DONATE


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

THATS RIGHT 870...:thumbsup:


LAHABORAREA64 said:


> WE CAN DO IT , WE CAN COME TOGETHER AS A LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND HELP OUT A RIDER IN NEED THANKS AGAIN IN ADVANCE ONE LOVE


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Dropped some more $ in the account. Total up to: $5160.00 :nicoderm:


----------



## ''MR.BOWTIE'' (Dec 25, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

Bump


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

hope dude gets better, real talk


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

wow! that's awful what happened to kita. never met the man but I wish I knew him. my grandfather went through the same thing. this brings back very hard memories. I will be donating as soon as I finish posting this! my prayers go out to this man and his family.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Thank you to everyone for donating or even sending your positive thoughts or prayers to a true leader 
As Kita would say jah bless


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

our prayer go out to kita y su familia !!


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR KIND WORDS AND DONATIONS


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Hell of a Man....Please share on your Facebooks and other Social Medias....


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Very sad to hear. This same thing happened to my mom 20 years ago. She regained a little speech and enough mobility in the dead half of her body to barely walk but after a massive stroke there is little to no recovery. When an artery is 100% blocked the area of the brain is gone and cannot recover. Any recovery happens in the first few months and that's the way you will be for life. Hopefully he regains a decent standard of living and the donation money helps the family through this tough transition in life. God will bless this good man.


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

I got to meet him for the first time n february 2013, seemed very kool spoke to me like he new me forver. I hated to hear this happened to him. I made a donation, i hope god will bless him n things get get better


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words.


http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/help-kita-lealao-in-his-road-to-recovery/72997


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

YOO GET BETTER KITA! :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Dropped some more loot to round that # up. :nicoderm: 525 more and 8 g's reached. 42 g's left.


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

DJLATIN said:


> Dropped some more loot to round that # up. :nicoderm: 525 more and 8 g's reached. 42 g's left.


:thumbsup: keeping the support going 

Bump for Kita!


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm the president of LIUcc in SC i only know you thru lowrider videos and magazines you seem to be a very cool guy and well loved thru the lowrider community,it does make me sad to see what's happening to you, I'm all the way across the other side of the united states and i just wanna say you've inspired me with my car club ,my ride and my family. GOD BLESS YOU hope u get better & be strong hermano. {^_^} Livingitup cc S.C.  TTT


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

Our thoughts & prayers go out to The Big O/G KITA on a full & speedy recovery GHETTO BOYZ cc / Compton.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks for all the good and positive thoughts. TTT


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sending Prayers out from Low4Life Louisiana Chapter!!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

My Brother, you know every time i see you ..you make my day!! I have a lot of love for you !!!! Keep your head up!!!! 
I love you brother , you are in my prayers!!!
Jose Barba..........:worship::worship:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

Barba said:


> My Brother, you know every time i see you ..you make my day!! I have a lot of love for you !!!! Keep your head up!!!!
> I love you brother , you are in my prayers!!!
> Jose Barba..........:worship::worship:


 THANK YOU MY USO :thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

I met his daughter "Q" at the Streetlow Woodland Show this past weekend. Shes such a sweetheart. We actually went to High School together. She flimed me saying some kind words about Kita. I told her that I donated already too and she was very Thankful. It hurt to see her talk to me and my friends about the situation then to see her break down in tears as she was Thanking Us for the kind words and how much her and her family appreciate the support. She reads EVERY message to Kita and shows him all of our videos. Lets keep this going for the NICEST MOST REALEST LOWRIDER IN THE GAME!!! Lowriding wouldnt be what it is today if it wasnt for Kita!! From his Strong roots in San Francisco to Sacramento back to LA Harbor Area and WORLDWIDE lets keep him in our thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

ciscosfc said:


> I met his daughter "Q" at the Streetlow Woodland Show this past weekend. Shes such a sweetheart. We actually went to High School together. She flimed me saying some kind words about Kita. I told her that I donated already too and she was very Thankful. It hurt to see her talk to me and my friends about the situation then to see her break down in tears as she was Thanking Us for the kind words and how much her and her family appreciate the support. She reads EVERY message to Kita and shows him all of our videos. Lets keep this going for the NICEST MOST REALEST LOWRIDER IN THE GAME!!! Lowriding wouldnt be what it is today if it wasnt for Kita!! From his Strong roots in San Francisco to Sacramento back to LA Harbor Area and WORLDWIDE lets keep him in our thoughts and prayers!!


Thank you brother


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

ttt


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

1WAY said:


> I remember I read that article before I met Kita, I thought to myself, DAMN he looks like a mean mofo :biggrin: Luv ya UCE :biggrin:


 thats kinda what i thought, but met the man a few years back in sacramento, shook hands and gave me this half handshake half hug thing threw me off a little that he would do that , but that goes to show how down to earth the uso is , hopes and best wishes for kita and his fam.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Me and Kita in Kentucky having a few. Miss y Uce much love to you and the fam.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

My mother worked in a nursing home for many years and I would hang out a lot. I saw many men, young men, younger than Kita, trapped in their bodies, shedding tears of frustration. But these were men who were usually left by their families in the care of strangers for whatever reason. I'm no doctor, but get him outside in the sun, take him to shows, he may be angry and embarrassed but he needs to realize that there's still plenty of life left. Keep him surrounded with life and love. Strokes don't have to be terminal!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

*Drive *Something about you that I truly admire,
Words from your mouth often inspire. 
Glass is half-full, you clearly see, 
Your positivity brings joy to me.You're a combination of special and rare,
So many talents, with the world you may share. 
Just the way you make others feel, 
Is so wonderful, it's simply so real.Wherever you go, whatever you seek, 
I know you will conquer, no matter the peak. 
By the look in your eyes, I can sense your drive, 
I'm so happy, I know you will thrive.​


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

keep the fight kita your lowrider family is world wide and our prayers are with you . your a positive lowrider figurel:thumbsup:


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

Kita, 

All our love babe to you & wifey & family! Prayers your way.

Respectfully ,

Martha Sanchez
Tony Parker
OGrider 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Great guy, talked to me like we were long lost friends...Met him for the 1st time this year! Your in my prayers Kita! This is what Lowriding is about, STRENGTH, UNITY & INTEGRITY.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIGG USO!:wave:

LUV YOU BIGG USO GET WELL!
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Great guy. I met him in the middle of nowhere Ohio a few years ago and he treated us like we'd known each other for years. Our prayers are with you Kita.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Love you big bro Happy Birthday


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

SPENT SOME TIME WITH MY USO TODAY. I WANTED TO SEE HIM ON HIS BIRTHDAY. uffin:
IT'S BEEN A WHILE USO..
I LUV YOU USO IT WAS GOOD SPENDING TIME WITH YOU TODAY. 
SEEING YOU SMILE MADE ME SMILE USO.:biggrin:
GET WELL USO I'LL KEEP PRAYING FOR YOU. :angel:
I'LL SEE YOU AGAIN TOMORROW!


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

HAPPY B-DAY TO THE HOMIE KITA!!!


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

we are doing a fund raiser car wash to help with his medical bills and rehab cost...the car wash will be this Sunday Aug 4 at speedy oil change in Turlock...location is 2707 W Monte Vista ave Turlock....Donate what you can thank you

​


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

:thumbsup: I'm going to post on facebook "THANK YOU"


TrueOGcadi said:


> we are doing a fund raiser car wash to help with his medical bills and rehab cost...the car wash will be this Sunday Aug 4 at speedy oil change in Turlock...location is 2707 W Monte Vista ave Turlock....Donate what you can thank you
> 
> ​
> View attachment 677013


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks again for all the kind words and donations


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Wanted to say Happy Birthday to the big homie. Kita, you are a great friend bro. When i first became a member of USO/NC chapter, It was an honor just knowing the history of the club. After meeting Kita in Vegas, It was more about Kita than the actual club. Homie made me wanted to strive to do my best in whatever I was doing. He would call me all the way in NC maybe 2 or 3 times a week to check and see how I was doing. Great dude. 

Love you Kita, like you were my on blood. You and the family will always be in my prayers ONE LOVE BIG USO


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

UCETAH said:


> :thumbsup: I'm going to post on facebook "THANK YOU"


thank you homie the car wash went great raised some good money! Kita’s cousin Dennis was out their washing cars with us….


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

sad to see such things happen to such great people in lowriding <Kita Is a True leader a leader that everyone who runs a club should aspire to be like .VERY VERY humble soul and thats what puts Him and USO car club above all. it ain't what kind of car you've got or whats in your bank account its about the heart of the person behind these wheels of Art , Kita Im praying for a 100% recovery and may god lay his hands to heal your body . blessed be to Kita and the USO family look out for this brother cause just from what Ive seen and heard about him He'd do it for YOU! get well Kita !One Luv STRICTLY MIKE


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

Well said bro I talked w Kita back in like 2011 great dude


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

BACK TO THE TOP FOR MY USO


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:







:wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Get well soon brotha!!!


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

TTT FOR MY 870


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GET WELL BROTHA KITA. :angel::thumbsup::angel:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt for my big USO.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

MY USO ROLLING UP TO THE PARTY IN STYLE!:worship:










LUV YOU BIGG USO GET WELL! :angel:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

GET WELL SOON HOMIE:h5:


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

Any up dates? Get well soon man real talk.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

low4ever said:


> Wanted to say Happy Birthday to the big homie. Kita, you are a great friend bro. When i first became a member of USO/NC chapter, It was an honor just knowing the history of the club. After meeting Kita in Vegas, It was more about Kita than the actual club. Homie made me wanted to strive to do my best in whatever I was doing. He would call me all the way in NC maybe 2 or 3 times a week to check and see how I was doing. Great dude.
> 
> Love you Kita, like you were my on blood. You and the family will always be in my prayers ONE LOVE BIG USO


WELL SAID MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER...



KITA IS DEFINITELY A GREAT PERSON. EVERY TIME IVE TALKED TO HIM IN PERSON HE EITHER START THE CONVERSATION OR ENDED THE CONVERSATION BY SAYING "YOU KNOW I LOVE YOU BROTHER" OR SIMPLY "I GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR YOU"...THAT GOES BOTH WAYS, IVE GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR KITA, GET WELL SOON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

It really saddens me, to hear and see one of the great men of all time, not just a low rider but a husband, father, and my friend has been handed the sickness that is upon u well ill say this to u MY USO BROTHER there is not a better man to deal with this then u because what u going through is another faze of inspiration to the brothers in your circle I still recall the day I called u with my problems and got your blessings you said USO THERE IS NOTHING WE CANT OVER COME IT JUST TAKES TIME I LOVE U KITA YOUR BROTHER MR.BLUE ULTIMATE FOR LIFE C.C


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

exotic rider said:


> MY USO ROLLING UP TO THE PARTY IN STYLE!:worship:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:he looks happy


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

Get well brutha, see ya soon.. :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

My prayers are with you homie hope you get well soon


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Jus to see hos smile makes me feel soo much better because o know he's happy.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

exotic rider said:


> MY USO ROLLING UP TO THE PARTY IN STYLE!:worship:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

:-( ...


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Fred ima borrow that pic Uce


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Is kita still living in sac? I'd like to pay him a visit. He's known me since I was a young buck. Get well big homie, god is on your side.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Ya he still stay in the sac


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> Fred ima borrow that pic Uce


:thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Get well Kita!


----------



## TITOBSTL (Feb 13, 2011)

TTT Much love for the OG UCE KITA! Always solid. -Tito B


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Get well soon!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Get well big Homie


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

GOOD SEEING YOU OUT BIGG USO! 









LUV YOU USO....
GET WELL.:angel:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

BACK TO THE TOP :angel:FOR MY USO


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

exotic rider said:


> GOOD SEEING YOU OUT BIGG USO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO GLAD TO SEE MY "BIG USO KITA" GETTING OUT TO THE SHOWS...:worship:...HOPE TO SEE YOU IN VEGAS...LOVE YA KITA!...ONE LOVE


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

exotic rider said:


> GOOD SEEING YOU OUT BIGG USO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

LAHABORAREA64 said:


> BACK TO THE TOP :angel:FOR MY USO


Word up


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt for my UCE kita. Hope I see u in Oct.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Can somebody please PM me his address in Elk Grove. I wanna pay him a visit and make a donation.


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

back to the top for my 870


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

TTT FOR OUR KEY. OZ CHAPTER ALWAYZ THINKN OF YA. ONE LOVE. SEE U SOON


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Any updates on Kita?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I was just watching a throwback Young Hogg video.. They had a birthday party for Kita. I never seen such a humble guy in my life


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

187PURE said:


> I never seen such a humble guy in my life



truth!!!!


----------



## jscottland (Nov 21, 2013)

TTT


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

187PURE said:


> I was just watching a throwback Young Hogg video.. They had a birthday party for Kita. I never seen such a humble guy in my life


what vol #


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

(801)WHEELS said:


> what vol #


Not sure.. I'll check and get back


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

one of the most sincere, genuine and loving MAN i've ever had the pleasure of meeting...no matter how many people he's talking to he's never too busy to speak to you or take time for a picture...regardless of club affiliation...can't read this whole thread so not for sure what it's all about but i got nothing but love for the big homie Kita...


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

What's the word? How is the big homie doing?


----------



## detroitsteel (Jan 30, 2014)

Kita! True legend it was crazy too see him here all the way in detroit to an uce show I was trippn to be able to meet him like evryone said he was super down to earth polite talkative the show was at a place belle islle and he kept answering his phone that wuldnt stop sayn man im out here in detroit on bell island lol was cool good luck to him his health and famly and use as a whole peace


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

He's still making steps forward. Slowly getting stronger.


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

If anybody can do, it will be Kita . My prayers go out to Kita, his family, and the y'all club


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Praying for You Kita.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

OGJordan said:


> He's still making steps forward. Slowly getting stronger.


----------

